# Scroll saw Blaes



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

What size scroll saw blade should I buy to cut 212' blocks o wood?
Thanks for all or any information, I am carving miniature doves and owls
that measure 2', my scroll saw can cut up 3" or a little thicker.
Oscar


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

What sized pieces of wood are you trying to cut? Are they 2" x 2" or are they 2' long?


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

212' is gonna require a HUGE scroll saw blade.

I'm just funnin ya….you have your sizes as feet not inches.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

My suggestion….....212 blades.
Kiddin' aside. How thick and intricate?
Bill


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I finally gotmy answer, thanks all.
Oscar


----------

